# Está metendo?



## Que trem doido

Boa tarde!!!

Tenho uma dúvida sobre algo que ouví.  Dois homens estavam falando sobre alguém que eles não gostaram.  Depois de um tempinho, o primeiro homem perguntou ao segundo "Você está metendo?"  O segundo respondeu, enquanto ele ria, "Meter que?"

Quando fui procurar, quase todos os resultados foram sexuais.  Não houve nada erótico no falar desses dois.

O que vocês acham?????

Gosto muito de respostas variadas, enfocando aspectos diversos e cores locais!!      Obrigado!!!!!


----------



## Desastre

Wow, I have to say I have no idea on this one. Maybe the second guy has a reason to ask that


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Tenho quase certeza de que o primeiro terá dito "Você está me entendendo?", ao invés de "Você está metendo". Terá falado tão rápido que você não foi capaz de ouvir as sílabas com clareza. 

Quanto ao segundo, pode ser que ele tenha dito "Entender o quê?", ao invés de "Meter que?"


----------



## Que trem doido

Talvez, pois são amigos.  Será que somente queria perguntar se seu amigo iria meter o pau no outro cara??


----------



## Desastre

Nesse caso eu acredito que ele diria o resto da frase, já que a omissão faz com que ela perca bastante sentido, na minha opinião.


----------



## Vanda

Trem, depende do assunto de que eles estavam falando. Fora de contexto, assim sem mais nem menos, a conotação será sempre sexual. Dentro de determinado contexto, poderá ser como você mesmo disse: está metendo o pau em xxxx?


----------



## mnajan

Há uma expressão aqui no Rio. Quando homens estão falando sobre o relacionamento _de um_ deles (e não _entre_ eles), (eu acho mal educado, mas) não é raro perguntarem: "Você está metendo?".

Isto significa: "Você está tendo relacionamentos sexuais com ela?"

Não sei se é o caso em questão.


Espero ter ajudado.


PS: If you get in trouble with portuguese, let me know about it.


----------



## Outsider

It's a long shot, but another thing you might have heard is this:

-- Você está *se* metendo?
-- Meter *em* quê?

"Meter-se" means to mess with, to be nosy, to butt in.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

mnajan said:


> Há uma expressão aqui no Rio. Quando homens estão falando sobre o relacionamento _de um_ deles (e não _entre_ eles), (eu acho mal educado, mas) não é raro perguntarem: "Você está metendo?".
> 
> Isto significa: "Você está tendo relacionamentos sexuais com ela?"
> 
> Não sei se é o caso em questão.
> 
> 
> Espero ter ajudado.
> 
> 
> PS: If you get in trouble with portuguese, let me know about it.



Desculpe-me, mas também sou homem (e com certa estrada) e nunca ouvi alguém falando assim sobre o assunto.


----------



## Vanda

Pode ser coisa de homens, Rick, não necessariamente do Rio,  mas de homens vulgares. Infelizmente, já tive o desprazer de ouvir (que falta faz o eavesdrop no português) alguns usando essa maldita, asquerosa expressão.


----------



## Frajola

mnajan said:


> Há uma expressão aqui no Rio. Quando homens das cavernas estão falando sobre o relacionamento _de um_ deles (e não _entre_ eles), (eu acho mal educado, mas) não é raro perguntarem: "Você está metendo?".
> 
> Isto significa: "Você está tendo relacionamentos sexuais com ela?"
> 
> Não sei se é o caso em questão.
> 
> 
> Espero ter ajudado.
> 
> 
> PS: If you get in trouble with portuguese, let me know about it.


 

Acréscimo meu!


----------



## mnajan

"Homem das cavernas!" 
Concordo!


----------



## Macunaíma

Por mais tosco que seja, a pergunta "E aí, tá metendo?" é MUITO comum e significa "você já está transando com ela?". E não é nem coisa de trogloditas 'das classes trabalhadoras', a expressão é muito comum até entre gente educada, de quem se esperava um pouco mais do que uma expressão fuleira e brega dessas. Alguns homens, mesmo que normalmente educados e civis, regridem a esse tipo de postura quando se acham num grupo só de outros homens e extravasam no exercício de sua auto-imagem de "caçador". Geralmente são chatos pra caramba. Eu acho que o que o Trem Doido ouviu foi "tá metendo" mesmo.


----------



## Frajola

Macunaíma said:


> Por mais tosco que seja, a pergunta "E aí, tá metendo?" é MUITO comum e significa "você já está transando com ela?". E não é nem coisa de trogloditas 'das classes trabalhadoras', a expressão é muito comum até entre gente educada, de quem se esperava um pouco mais do que uma expressão fuleira e brega dessas. Alguns homens, mesmo que normalmente educados e civis, regridem a esse tipo de postura quando se acham num grupo só de outros homens e extravasam no exercício de sua auto-imagem de "caçador". Geralmente são chatos pra caramba. Eu acho que o que o Trem Doido ouviu foi "tá metendo" mesmo.


 


Not sure it is about how corny or vulgar the expression sounds, but it is just plain stupid to refer to your own significant other -- and ultimately to yourself -- in such demeaning manner.

Correct me if I'm off base here, but it is pretty much the equivalent of saying, "My girlfriend is a whore"! Are most Braz men really that dumb?


----------



## Outsider

Frajola said:


> Correct me if I'm off base here, but it is pretty much the equivalent of saying, "My girlfriend is a whore"!


I did not know this expression, which is not used in Portugal as far as I know, but if I'm understanding it well I'd translate it more as "So, are you two getting it on?"
This is not the same as asking whether the other man's girlfriend is a prostitute.


----------



## mnajan

Outsider said:


> I did not know this expression, which is not used in Portugal as far as I know, but if I'm understanding it well I'd translate it more as "So, are you two getting it on?"
> This is not the same as asking whether the other man's girlfriend is a prostitute.


Eu acredito que o que Frajola quis dizer é que perguntar se alguém "está metendo" é resumir a relação entre duas pessoas ao sexo, quando uma relação é (ou deveria ser) muito mais abrangente.


----------



## Que trem doido

Então, parece que o consenso é que o contexto é sexual. Há uma frase que usa o verbo meter, que se refere a "getting involved/ mixed up with"?
Creio que eu tinha tanta certeza que a frase indicava "envolvimento", que não considerei nenhum outro contexto.  

Agora, no "falar" dos homens das cavernas, a gente por aqui tem um ditado bem parecido com "E aí, tá metendo?".  É "Are you banging her?", que é usado na mesma maneira que "So, are you two getting it on?" como Outsider tem dito.  

Contudo, essa frase é usada pelo "troglodita" que provavelmente dormirá com o seu cacete,   e não as "gatinhas" que estão procurando relacionamentos com substância.


----------



## olivinha

_Are you banging her?_ é uma boa tradução para _está mentendo_?, na minha opinião.



Que trem doido said:


> Contudo, essa frase é usada pelo "troglodita" que provavelmente dormirá com o seu cacete,  e não as "gatinhas" que estão procurando relacionamentos com substância.


 
Ai, Trem, a-do-rei a sua conclusão! Estou morrendo de rir.
It made my afternoon. Thanks!
O


----------



## mnajan

Com certeza o contexto é sexual (até pela risada do homem). E o modo é *muito mal educado*.

PS: este tópico acabou "mexendo com os brios" de algumas pessoas. =))) Foi um dos que mais gostei de participar. Parabéns pelo tópico, Que_trem_doido!


----------

